# Lister Free IVF Cycles Draw 2011



## TraceySainsbury

Hi 

I've just heard back from Tony that it is OK to post this here...

Please see the link below for information regards this years Lister Free IVF Cycles Draw.

See more information here: *http://tinyurl.com/ListerDraw2011*

Do get in touch mailto:[email protected] if you have any questions.

Best wishes & good luck

Tracey


----------



## lesbo_mum

Can same sex couples apply for this


----------



## kitten77

i dont know, but i asked if i could have details and it says that unable to apply if you have had 2 failed treatments.....   - need to try to get it free as cant afford more...this is my 6th!!!!!


----------



## Han72

So the only people who can get a free cycle are those who haven't already bankrupted themselves? 

Cheers for that.


----------



## kitten77

looks that way im afraid.....


----------



## TraceySainsbury

The full entry criteria is shown on the link above, if anyone has any questions please do get in touch, entries need to be received by the closing date of the 31st January. 

The winners are drawn from sealed envelopes - there is no need to include any additional information. By entering you confirm you are eligible having read the criteria. 

Best wishes & good luck

Tracey


----------



## kitten77

Hi Tracey

can i ask why it is for people with no more than 2 cycles of IVF?  i hit all the other criteria but im on my 6th treatment so rules me out.....


----------



## Han72

I did send you a mail a little while ago Tracey but I never got a reply?  The mail didn't bounce back either so I just figured you were busy....


----------



## Cd

Hi there

Does anybody know if you're lucky enough to get the free go, would it affect the amount of NHS goes?

We've had 1 failed IVF through Solihull and they don't offer anymore treatment.  We now live in another county where we think they'll offer us another go on NHS.

Thanks


----------



## Caz

Cd said:


> Hi there
> 
> Does anybody know if you're lucky enough to get the free go, would it affect the amount of NHS goes?
> 
> We've had 1 failed IVF through Solihull and they don't offer anymore treatment. We now live in another county where we think they'll offer us another go on NHS.
> 
> Thanks


You would need to check with your own NHS criteria for that. Some do, some don't.

My best guess on the two cycles rule is it's to increase the chance it it being a successful cycle. Every competition needs to have eligibility criteria and no more than 2 failed cycles kind of maximises the chances of it being a straightforward tx cycle without undue complications or reduced risk of failure. Not that it really makes much difference but, face it, competitions are a PR exercise and one that has a happy outcome would be better for them than one that doesn't. While it's harsh on those excluded from partaking in the competition, there's still someone out there who's battling against the pain of infertility and will have a chance of achieving their dream and that's got to be a good thing.  
(by the way, I don't work for The Lister and this is just my own opinion!  )

C~x


----------



## roze

Dear Tracey,

Perhaps they ought to just give it straight to me, someone who has been on their DE waiting list for 5 years only to never hear anything and when I called it was always,' oh you are next on the list', but then I find that actually, they somehow accidentally took me off their list when they heard I was having tx abroad as well, which is odd, as actually, that was their idea too. Actually, I'd just like the cash to somehow go towards the £15k or so we spent there over the years. Oh, and all the tx we had whilst we were there only to find that when we went abroad, the various clinics we went to said due to DH's dodgy sperm we never had a  chance anyway without ICSI which of course was never offered to us as they actually never really do any proper diagnosis.

The whole thing is tacky, a shameless PR exercise, typical of the US medical company behind the Lister, and designed to get people through the door.  It is and has nothing to do with trying to help distressed couples achieve their dream.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Roze,
I'm sorry to hear about your experiences of The Lister and I can understand why you feel so let down. However, I totally disagree that it is just a "shameless PR exercise."

I was lucky enough to win one of the free cycles last year, and received excellent treatment from them. Unfortunately it didn't work, but they gave me a final last chance with my own eggs, which I was very grateful for.

They knew when we started that it was very unlikely to work for me as I have been diagnosed with POF, but they were still willing to give me a go. Not great for their stats, so not the best "PR exercise" I would think. And there was absolutely no persuasion from them to try to get me to try again with them - I told them I was on a waiting list at another clinic for DE and they wished me all the best.

At the end of the day (how I hate that saying!) I guess the majority of us form our opinions on our own subjective experiences, which I certainly have. And that is all it is, my own personal subjective experience, as is yours.

Jo


----------



## TraceySainsbury

I am sorry for not getting back to anyone, Nixf01 I sadly never received a PM email notification or email, I'm not sure where it went.  I don't routinely read the FF forums, the post was added after checking with Tony so as many people as possible could be in with a chance.  

The Lister draw aims for nothing more than to offer a number of free cycles of IVF, as specified, to the selected entrants who meet the criteria as shown in the draw information.

As with all clinics patients can often have different experiences; roze I am sorry you did not have a good experience, Jo I am pleased you were able to offer a different perspective. 

Best wishes

Tracey


----------



## Han72

Tracey

I sent it to the email address that you gave in your initial post Maybe you should check your spam folder? Actually never mind I'm not eligible anyway apparently as my husband is French. I fail to see why we _both _need to be UK citizens to be eligible, I'm the one with the fertility issues after all but apparently that doesn't matter. I wouldn't be surprised if that falls foul of some European legislation somewhere but quite frankly I don't have the energy to fight anymore and I'm running out of time fast here.

Very disappointing (both the lack of response and the eligibility rules.)

PS
FYI you can modify the settings so that you receive email notifications when anyone replies to your posts


----------



## needjustone

i got the free cycle last year. got all my immunes as well

yes it does count towards your NHS cycle.


----------



## MissyMinx

Hi Ladies, does anyone know when the draw takes place?  x


----------



## ali80

Whoop whoop I got drawn out    
Anyone else?
Ali x


----------



## HazelW

Congratulations Ali. Best of luck for your freebie! x


----------



## ali80

Thanks HazelW


----------



## Caz

ali!  for double joy with a successful cycle.   

C~x


----------

